# An Economic Article to Consider



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is the first time I have shared anything from KWN. After all, the writings are usually about buying gold because we are all going to die.
This one isn't just rehashed crap. In this one, events of 2017 are analyzed and China's 2018 intentions are considered.

You might want to read this article and consider the points made when planning for the future.

https://kingworldnews.com/alert-china-going-replace-dollar-gold-backed-currency-2018/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oil is still king IMHO. As long as the Saudi’s and OPEC demand dollars for oil, the US will defy economic laws. If that changes we will crash and crash hard. Government has over borrowed and over promised what could be normally economically feasible.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

After Obama and now Trump, we have been conditioned. Anything is possible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Oil is still king IMHO. As long as the Saudi's and OPEC demand dollars for oil, the US will defy economic laws. If that changes we will crash and crash hard. Government has over borrowed and over promised what could be normally economically feasible.


Point #6.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

On a related note...

China has started building its third aircraft carrier, military sources say | South China Morning Post

Military strength accompanied by economic strength determines who calls the international shots. How many nations would not at all mind for the shift to go East, and are willing to work with China to make it happen?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone not worried about China has not been paying attention.

https://www.defensenews.com/digital...g-its-biggest-amphibious-assault-vessel-ever/

https://www.rand.org/blog/2015/09/xi-in-command-downsizing-and-reorganizing-the-peoples.html


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

It's an interesting article it does examine a few things to cause real concern. If anyone can change oil off of the petrodollar it IMHO would crash our economy. Another thing everyone continues to do is define China by US standards. If the Chinese government decided tomorrow it would be good to stop doing business with the US. They would and they wouldn't care at all about what it does to there own economy.

The MIT study called out in the article doesn't mention Natural Gas at all. In my opinion Natural Gas is more important then Oil and we have about 200 years supply of it. We can do everything with it that we can crude oil except fuel aircraft.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Oil is still king IMHO. As long as the Saudi's and OPEC demand dollars for oil, the US will defy economic laws. If that changes we will crash and crash hard. Government has over borrowed and over promised what could be normally economically feasible.


Yep... that will be a hard crash indeed. The status as the petrodollar is the only thing keeping US currency afloat... otherwise, it's just dirty paper. The oil/natural gas agreements between the BRICS association... trading between themselves without utilizing the dollar... is the beginning of a steep slide.


----------

